# An update on my tank



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I haven't posted much lately because school has been pure hell. Once this semester is over I'll be back in full force. I haven't neglected my tank though. Actually, I think it's pretty rockin' right now. You be the judge:




























The pics are high res because that way you can see detail. I plan on filling up the empty space in the middle of the tank with various Crypts because the light intensity there isn't so great. There are some plants in the empty space behind the driftwood on the right, I'm just waiting on them to fill out. I've got one huge ass crypt and some ludwigia over there.

If you want any details on the tank feel free to ask.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice pics how big are your pygos???


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Largest one is probably inbetween 6 and 7 inches.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

Your tank is amazing. Fish look teriffic too. Do you use CO2 injection? Are you using any plant specific substrate under your gravel? How many WPG are you running? Do you use fertalizer? If so, is it liquid or spikes? This is pretty much what I want my tank to look like. I think I may be turning green...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i have been wondering about this tank, awesome job Gumby, good luck with school too. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, I think your tank is f*cking


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

AnKleBiTR said:


> Your tank is amazing. Fish look teriffic too. Do you use CO2 injection? Are you using any plant specific substrate under your gravel? How many WPG are you running? Do you use fertalizer? If so, is it liquid or spikes? This is pretty much what I want my tank to look like. I think I may be turning green...
> [snapback]992905[/snapback]​


you stole all my questions --







anyway, I am really interested in WPG you have..


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I've used CO2 in the past, but I'm not currently using it. Doing CO2 in Georgia is tough because the water is incredibly soft coming out of the tap here (around 0 KH), and I have to buffer the bejesus out of the tank to get the CO2 up there. Only problem is I've yet to find a buffer that only buffers KH and not pH. In the process of buffering my kH to 4-5 it brings the pH up around 7.8ish which is too high for my liking.

My substrate is just straight up small sized gravel. I might have thrown one bag of Flourite in there, but I doubt 15 lbs of flourite with 75lbs of regular gravel makes a huge difference.

I do fertilize, roughly weekly. I use Flourish Excell, Flourish Iron, and plain ole Flourish. I am a big fan of SeaChem's products. I also do a 50-70% water change weekly.

As far as lighting goes, I have 5x55 watt power compact lights. I have 2 fixtures on the back of the tank that are both 2x6,700k bulbs and one fixture on the front that is 1x10,000k(on the left side of the tank). This equals about 2.2 watts per gallon. Not quite as much light as I'd like. Once summer gets here and I can make some damn money, I think I'll order two more of the Jebo 2x55watt PCs and put those on the front pannels. Then the tank should rock my socks off. I also think I might start buffering the tank this weekend and throw the CO2 back on there next weekend. I'll try to keep updates more regular after exams.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Good work Gumby!!!









This is a good example of a beautifull low-maintainance tank without the use of Co2.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I hope you enjoyed it while it lasted, because today my piranhas went into breeding coloration (black) and decided to bite the plants off at the base and dig a pit where the plants are.

They better be getting ready to breed, thats what I have to say. Them breeding is the only reason I'll except them tearing up my plants.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Great job gumby. I was about to say the same thing about the CO2. Im a pretty firm beleiver in getting things right before the addition. Keep us updated on the fill in.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Thats a great looking tank! Reminds me of mine


----------

